# Female Dominance Issue



## Louis126 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey There,

I'm new to this forum.

I have a question for you, and hopefully someone out there will have some knowledge on this subject matter. I would just like to know if any of you have ever had any success with having more than one female GSD in the home.

I have heard that the females can be very dominant. We already have a female dog (she is what you might call "top dog" here at our home). Because of the female dominance problem, she has already tried attacking/killing 2 smaller-breeded female dogs, and we have dealt with that issue accordingly (this in and of itself is not the reason for this post, by the way. Please keep this in mind before you respond back by telling me I need to get rid of her. I am not getting rid of her. She is our baby. She is my and my wife's very special dog. We would never get rid of her for any reason whatsoever. And my wife and I are GSD lovers. We have 2 of them presently, and would like to get more. And while we did have a 3rd one for awhile, we realized we had to give him away when he nearly attacked my wife's 17 year old daughter when she was coming in the door late one night. I wish that had never happened though. I really liked that dog. I love GSD's, and do not feel this way about any other breed of dog.

We did re-home one of those other female dogs, and now keep the other one in a pen (while we are looking for a suitable home for it). However, as I have already said, this in and of itself is not the reason for my post).

If it's any help to you, the female GSD that we already have (Casey) is a rather skittish dog. She was the runt of the litter, her mother tried separating her from the rest of the litter and killing her. And, although she is an adult dog (4 years old), she only measures about 1/2 to 3/4 the size of a normal GSD. And although it's true that since becoming an adult dog she doesn't seem to get along with other (smaller-breeded) females, however, she does most definitely get along just fine with male dogs though.

But the real reason I am writing this is because my wife and I would like to try adopt another full grown (adult) female GSD into the family. We would like to know if this would be such a good idea in light of what we already know about the one we already have (Casey).

If anyone out there knows anything about the female dominance issue with GSD's, please respond.

Thanks!

Louis126


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope you take a look around at all of the great information here.

I would not recommend 2 females. There is a saying out there that males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights. Have you ever had her evaluated by a competant trainer? Is she aggressive with males? If not is there any reason you couldn't adopt a male? 

Also check out the training forum there are posts under the aggression section that could be informative.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have nothing but female gsd in my house, but reading the forum, perhaps I'm lucky? I foster for Fidelco and raise future guide pups, and personaly find the females more suited to my drive. (The males can be a little more laid back, and I really like the mental challenge the girls give me when we're working)

I have a strong Alpha bitch, but she's incrediably confident, and has allowed other females into the house, adult or pups. Because she is so in control of herself, I allow it. However, if your adult girl(Whom I would never suggest you rehome) is having issues with other females, then I might recommend a pup rather than an adult dog, who will already have an idea where she should stand. That way she will feel as though she has taught proper "pack" position to the newcomer, but may not be as aggressive with a pup.

It is possible that your smaller breed dogs are emitting a "I'm going to take you down" vibe that you may not recognize. I find that the smaller the dog, the bigger the ego. 

Ilan and I are very comfortable with our roles. She was my working partner for a year and a half before she was released into my home. We have a great understanding of what each other wants.


----------



## Louis126 (Oct 13, 2008)

Because there are more female GSD's out there on CraigsList than Males in our geographic area.

I really appreciate your advice, and I am going to follow it. I believe you are right on the money (you hit the nail right on the head). In other words, I can almost guarantee that if we get another female GSD the 2 of them will fight, and Casey (being the smaller of the 2) will end up getting hurt (or even killed).

Again, I really do appreciate your advice. You are definitely right on the money with what you said. Thank you so very much.

Oh, and by the way, no Casey does not have an aggressive issue per se, because she gets along so well with male dogs in general.

Thanks!

Louis126


----------



## Louis126 (Oct 13, 2008)

@BJDimock:

Sorry about that....the reply I just sent was intended for the first person who chimed in. I'm sorry. I guess I really am not as proficient at using these posting sites as I thought I was. 

Now I'll actually go back and read YOUR post --- LOL!!!!!!!!!

Louis126


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

since Casey is skittish why don't stick with her. why bring in another dog and put pressure on Casey. do you think you can change her personality??? when we were looking for a puppy i had a breeder tell us she wouldn't sell us a female pup because we have a female Grey Hound. 

if you have to bring in another dog maybe it should be a male. i wonder how it would work out if you brough in a female puppy??
what ever you do make it right and easy for Casey.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to this great place!








You will get great advice here from many experienced GSD owners( my post excluded!)








I have two girls, both spayed and they are bonded, but Onyx is the dominant one and at almost two, is showing signs of behavior I need to keep in check. I would not get another girl, opposite sex would be my suggestion to you. Especially with the history your girl already has. Have you had medical tests done on her? Maybe her mom tried to separate her for a reason...she may have a condition that is undetected to us, but dogs sense things we have to actually have a deep investigation to diagnose. My next GSD will be a male, after Onyx has settled. I can't wait!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Before I give any recommendation I would like some clarification of a few things.

First you say you have two GSD's, what sex if the 2nd GSD and what is the relationship with Casey


> Quote:We have 2 of them presently, and would like to get more.


Next I am a bit concerned at how easily you seem to get rid of dogs.


> Quote:2 smaller-breeded female dogs, and we have dealt with that issue accordingly





> Quote:We did re-home one of those other female dogs, and now keep the other one in a pen (while we are looking for a suitable home for it).


 I am not sure which dogs came into your home first, but there are ways to deal with aggression. Training with a qualified trainer would be the first thing BEFORE you need to add another GSD.

Also,


> Quote:And while we did have a 3rd one for awhile, we realized we had to give him away when he nearly attacked my wife's 17 year old daughter when she was coming in the door late one night


 First how  long did you have the dog? Did you contact a trainer to have the dog evaluated and help with the dynamics of your house and the other dogs. 

In my Honest Opinion you need to get some training help. From the dogs that are leaving or left your house I think you would benefit greatly with some help of a qualified trainer. I will give you that the male's response was hard to accept, but I have found that there are ways to manage and work with these dogs.

Val


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

I would NOT recommend getting another dog. Before you do anything else, you need to get control over the situation you currently have.

What I'm seeing here are two dogs (one you had to get rid of) who have dominance issues. I think you need to work on teaching your dogs their order in the pack and on establishing yourselves as the leaders.

While it's true that there's always a risk when you put female dogs together, there seems to be more going on that just this when you take into account the dog that bit your daughter.

I would recommend NOT getting more dogs for the time being, if and when you do get another dog, NOT getting a female and instigating NILIF in your home. 

Val's suggestion on a qualified trainer is also a good one.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I always work with my first dogs before ever adding another dog to the house.

And by that I not only have a 5 yr age split between my dogs (and I've had 3 bitches in the house at the same time, NO fights ever). It's what I do with that 5 years that actually allows me to fairly easily add a new dog, but also set up all the dogs to have future happy lives in the house.

First of all I socialize the heck out of my dogs. So I KNOW how they will react in almost any situation. As well as this gives me the skills and abilities to judge a situation that may put my dogs off and how I can adjust and prepare them to do well. I can read them when they are uncomfortable with another dog (way before there would be any fighting). 

Additionally, I find a great place to train my dogs. Again for the socialization aspect in a new place with new dogs. But also to give ME the skills to learn about my dog, read my dog, and learn what works and doesn't. 

It's not fair to my current dog to do any less if I expect to add more dogs to my home. THEY aren't saying they want a playmate. THEY usually seem to do fine in the situation they are in. So if I 'selfishly' want to add another dog for some reason important to me.............................. it's only fair to the current dog to make the addition of a new dog as easy for them AS I CAN. 

There are many things that can be done. I KNOW my dogs get along with other dogs on leash and in crowds. Absolutely. Positively. No doubt. I KNOW my dogs won't start a fight. Absolutely, positively, no doubt. And it's because of the TONS of work (hours/days/weeks/years) and training I've put in to make sure this is so BEFORE I get a new puppy/dog.

There's alot of good sites to read up on info. Do you even know what kind of aggression your dog is showing? There's different kinds and if you don't work the proper way with the proper aggression you make things much worse.

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/aggressionbasics.html

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/aggreasons.html

http://www.k9aggression.com/Aggression/aggression_main.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just wanted to add this following site because I think many of us underestimate how amazing our dogs can be IF we train and IF we socialize them properly. And if we don't, then it's our 'fault' if huge issues come up that could have been prevented by being proactive in the first place. These dogs are all behaving normally and just another day out with mom/dad.

The good news is that if we do find a good trainer. And do start working on the issues to help our dogs, many of them show vast improvement to become better members of our family and the community. 

Here's the site:
Click Here


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerBefore I give any recommendation I would like some clarification of a few things.
> 
> First you say you have two GSD's, what sex if the 2nd GSD and what is the relationship with Casey
> 
> ...


how do you quote the quotes?? you listed 4 quotes?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadhow do you quote the quotes?? you listed 4 quotes?


You use tags.

Put [ quote ] (with the spaces) in front of the text you want to quote and the [ /quote ] at the end of the text you want to quote.

If you want it to say who you are quoting (very useful in a long thread) change the first tag to read [ quote=PutNameHere ].


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for putting into words what I wasn't able to explain. I have never had anything but bitches in my house, and everyone has gotten along great. I, however, expect them to. Period. I looked back and realized the amount of training that had gone into this expectation. Sometimes you just do it, and forget! It becomes routine and you can no longer explain how you got there!


----------

